
Tesla driver killed while using autopilot was watching Harry Potter - ollysb
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/01/tesla-driver-killed-autopilot-self-driving-car-harry-potter
======
noir_lord
The Tesla confused a white trailer with the sky, accident very likely wouldn't
have happened if the driver was paying attention.

I did think calling the system 'autopilot' was a mistake, I could see it
creating a false sense of the expected capabilities of the system which most
of us would know but I'm not sure the average member of the public would.

I like Tesla's goals but they could do with dialing back the hyperbole
sometimes (autopilot, bioweapon defense mode etc).

------
carterehsmith
Says the guy whose trailer killed the Tesla driver. Also, he did not see Harry
Potter playing, he just heard it. How does he know HP was not playing from,
say, audiobook? Also, how many 62-year olds can recognize HP on the spot?

Yeah, I would wait for some other proof.

~~~
serf
> Also, how many 62-year olds can recognize HP on the spot?

how disconnected from reality do you expect to be at 62?

Harry Potter has been a pretty huge franchise since around 1997. A 62 year old
would be 43 at release. That's a pretty common parenting/soon-to-be-
grandparenting/grandparenting age, I'm sure more than a few of them would be
exposed to it.

I don't know whether or not what they say is true, but I disagree with ageism
playing into their credibility.

------
anotheryou
“Among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles”

Does anyone know if most of these fatalities are on highways (in similar
circumstances to where the auto pilot gets used)?

Deaths per mile are probably also higher in the city.

~~~
noir_lord
I'm pretty sure Elon knows.

"lies, damn lies and statistics."

~~~
anotheryou
but than again: sample size 1, if people get freaked out by one accident than
a lesson in statistics is what they deserve

------
ja27
Vintage tech like a portable DVD player in a Tesla? Something seems fishy.

~~~
burnitdown
It just proves that money can't buy common sense.

